# Search function?



## Kelly B

In the past, if I searched on "this and that" with quotes, I only got results that include that verbatim text including all words; if I used this + that, I only got results which included both words. Lately, I've been getting results that include any of the words, as if I had omitted quote marks or +. This gives me far too many results to find what I wanted successfully. Using advanced search to just look in my favorite forum areas helps, but is still unwieldy. Am I doing something wrong, or was the search function changed?


----------



## Jana337

Kelly B said:
			
		

> In the past, if I searched on "this and that" with quotes, I only got results that include that verbatim text including all words; if I used this + that, I only got results which included both words. Lately, I've been getting results that include any of the words, as if I had omitted quote marks or +. This gives me far too many results to find what I wanted successfully. Using advanced search to just look in my favorite forum areas helps, but is still unwieldy. Am I doing something wrong, or was the search function changed?


 Hi Kelly,

Under the previous vBulletin version, the search function was more flexible in that it did not exclude Boolean searches (I am not particularly sure because I always use Advanced search). Now, natural language is the default choice, and Boolean has to be chosen in the Advanced search window. I am afraid there is no miraculous trick that could be used in the simple search.

But wait for an explanation by Mike (maybe we could have Boolean as default?)

Jana


----------



## timpeac

Boolean as default would be great, in my opinion.


----------



## Kelly B

Select Boolean in Advanced Search. Got it. I can do that, but I liked it better as a default. 
Thank you!!


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

timpeac said:
			
		

> Boolean as default would be great, in my opinion.


 
I totally agree. 

The search function now annoys me, because I usually search for things in German and I don't need to go to advanced search for that (I mean, I don't have to specify a forum. Where else, apart from the German forum, can you find text in German?). I used to put the German text in quoting marks and get good results, but now that doesn't work.

I hope you can fix it, Mike.


----------



## lsp

Kelly B said:
			
		

> Select Boolean in Advanced Search. Got it. I can do that, but I liked it better as a default.
> Thank you!!


Me, too, _especially_ now that the Google option is gone.

Mike (while we've got your attention), why isn't the "Default" calendar the default?


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, I, too, don't like the search function and I'm trying to find an alternative.

Google search should come back in the advanced search page soon.

Default calendar?  I hadn't realized that the calendar menu is no longer a menu.  I'll get that fixed, too.


----------



## mkellogg

Google search is back!  On the advanced search page.
http://forum.wordreference.com/search.php


----------

